# How candle power forums is draining my wallet... V1



## Troop#26 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi EVERYONE!

First off let me say to all of you... I hate you. Ok so its more of a love hate thing. I just accidentally fell into Flashlight collecting... here is the story!

I joined this site around three or almost four now, years ago. I was training to be a LEO and I knew I was destined to work in remote locations where your lucky to have power let alone street lights. So I began queering the masses on here. I ended up with a Pila GL2 with a WolfEyes LED drop in R2 bin 285 emitter lumens running of an 18650 regulated nice light, but BLUE in the tint! I also ordered a Pila GL4 with a custom Lumens Factroy (LF D36 -630, custom for me I love Lumens Factory) bulb; 2 X 18650. They have been good lights. I have had one problem however and it is re-occuring. I purchased a red LED tail cap for the GL4 so that I would have a nice walking through the bush with out being seen by the bad guy light. The transparent cover that covers the 5mm LED's is a plastic piece held on by a stem. The first one broke, the cover fell out and disappeared into the abyss. I figured it was a fluke and ordered a second one. With in two weeks it happened to this one as well. It seems that the heat from the head warms the air in the battery tube and pushes the tailcap out as it seals with a "O" ring, this pressure is enough, apparently, to brake the stem and thus cause you to loose the cap.

More recently some guys at work have started showing up to the party with Surefire lights, Z2's P6's in V70 holsters. (V70 holsters friggin rule)!! I held them and those Surefires were nice, really really nice. The threads were smooth... WOW. No one had anything exotic, stock Surefires. But I was enamoured with their quality. So the search began for something MORE! 

Actually, what drove it over the edge was I was looking for some one on an assault charge and I walked right past her with my LED light on. On the way back I had on my larger incan and I spotted her right away. In a forest setting, curse you BLUE tint LEDs. Back to the quest.

I posted a thread on "Catching Up With Technology" . Great IDEAS came from this and I did my own poking around. I had already kind of decided on Surefire Hosts... now to pick em!

I found oveready.com. I purchased an Surefire M2 body bored to 18.65 Put on a Z44 bezel with Smooth Steel Black top retainer and Ultra Clear Glass. Added a Zero Resistance upgraded Z41 momentary. The M2 body is in Grey or Natural or what every they call it and the Bezel and Tailcap are Black long with the bezel retainer. I mated this host with a Oveready V3 Tripple in neutral, which I plan to run with 1X18650-2600 cell for around 700 lumens. Sadly not regulated but it will be MORE than bright enough even at the end of its power and great for an hour.

You would think that would be enough. Nope, not even close!

I had also been flowing with great detail the rise to fame (or atleast it will be soon) of the PHD-M6 that Will and Eric were guiding along. I felt like I got some input and advice on the product (more advice than input no doubt) and around the same time my Oveready order went in above, so too did my PHD-M6 pack come to life! What is a boy to do! I had to order it too... only one for now though... the other order was expensive.

I have always LUSTED for an M6... it seems like an amazing form factor and a kick *** light. Back when the Lumens Factroy released the HO-M6 and FiveMega was starting to produce 3X17670 packs for the M6, I even purchased two of Fivemega's packs for the M6, I didn't even have a host. Now I was going to have those two packs and the PHD-M6... stupid to not have a host right.

So.... :twothumbs

I also purchased my first Surefire M6 from OpticsHQ. They were amazing to deal with as well and offered great prices to CPF members. I also ordered a V70 holster for the Oveready M2 above. Included as well are MN61, MN21 bulbs, the M6 comes with the MN20 bulb. You think those would be enough options, but Lumens Factory has always treated me very very well... and they ALSO make M6 bulbs... 

The Lumens Factory order went in with HO-M6, IMR-M6 and IMR-M3T all on there way. I undoubtedly dont need 6 bulbs for one light... but come on, this STUFF is fun.

 The bad news commith....

The other half, who is not a flashaholic I might add, looked at the bank account and called me upset that some one had stolen a whole bunch of our money via pay pal... I calmed her explaining that I had *PURCHASED* a few new lights for *WORK*.:fail: I got an ear full. But I further explained that overtime in recent days had already paid for it and she calmed down.... for now.

BUT BEING A FLASHAHOLIC is a tough life... it wasn't enough that I was going to have all these NEW toys!

Then this thread showed up on my main page. As you may have noted I am a sucker for two things in life... Surefire and Lumens Factory. Imagine my surprise to find a Lumens Factory P7 Led Turbo Head on a M4 body. Ok its not hard to imagine. Marc, who is very nice as well, really needed to get rid of this thing and he made me an offer, or I made him an offer, well... the offer wasn't refused. So MORE stuff inbound!

The long and the short of it is, Im going to have a hell of a lot of beam shots to show you guys soon! Im charging cells and cameras in anticipation!

Oh... also... I have also been ogling the MEGALLANIUM 1909 SEARCHLIGHT on Oveready.com.... WOW... but I think the dollars I spent is enough for now!

Remember I hate you all in a loving way!

Regards...

Stephen


----------



## shipwreck (Aug 17, 2010)

I know how ya feel. I think I have 18 lights now, and I had maybe 3 just a few months ago. And, my next plan is to get an Olight Sr90


----------



## linty (Aug 17, 2010)

Just did a quick count, 10 lights. Man... the numbers sure to sneak up on you eh? It's crazy cuz I'll ask my best friend if they have any lights and their response if "um... i might have one squirreled away somewhere... dunno hafta look"

currently eyeing the Zebralight h501 and some of those coming fenixes...


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 18, 2010)

I had a G2 and a 6P when I found this place 3-4 years ago...now I have 30 surefires...with another one inbound :shakehead...the feelings mutual!


----------



## Bloke (Aug 18, 2010)

:laughing: I've only been lurking for a short while and joined a cuppla days ago and already ordered my first 2 torches last night while I was fall down drunk on my 7% ABV home brew

My wallet already hates me


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Aug 18, 2010)

I found this place via an automotive forum, I spent a ridiculous amount of money on a Surefire E2D because I figured it would be the last flashlight I'd ever need... _see my sig._:mecry:


----------



## leukos (Aug 19, 2010)

You joined this forum 3-4 years ago and you are only now just starting to spend money????
Congrats on some very fine lights! :thumbsup:


----------



## Troop#26 (Aug 19, 2010)

leukos said:


> You joined this forum 3-4 years ago and you are only now just starting to spend money????
> Congrats on some very fine lights! :thumbsup:


 Yeah,

I know its kinda crazy. I seem to only buy lights when I need them as "tools" for work. It just seems like those tools are getting more and more excessive every time!

Oh well...

Stephen


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 19, 2010)

> I have also been ogling the MEGALLANIUM 1909 SEARCHLIGHT on Oveready.com [\quote]
> 
> I think you need one! Comes all in a kit so its ready to rock and roll!


----------



## Troop#26 (Aug 19, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> I think you need one! Comes all in a kit so its ready to rock and roll!



I agree that is ONE AMAZING LIGHT. My problem with the whole unit comes from the fact that you are tied to the bi-pin bulbs with the MEGALLANIUM B revision. Had it of been a regular, series wired, MEGALLANIUM then any head could be screwed on and ANY bulb including BI-PINs in an FM adaptor, I would be all over it. Im going to wait patiently. I think I have a way to make something like the PHD-M6- work in a MEGALLANIUM 3X18650 series wired unit, and as such could possibly produce a REGULATED version of the same light. I dont think I could do it in the rev-b however.

Lets be honest sooner or later its probably going to come home. I just have a hole bunch of new toys to play with right now... so that one will have to wait. The Oveready V3 Tripple M2 custom just showed... its AMAZING!

Later,

Stephen


----------

